# PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!



## watercooled (30. Juli 2010)

*PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Hey Leute!
Mir geht das Thema Passivkühlung seit Tagen durch den Kopf und ich habe heute etwas interessantes gefunden das ich euch nicht vorenthalten will!
Bei dieser Kühllösung wird das Gehäuse über Heathpipes mit der CPU verbunden, und so als Passivkühler verwendet!

Hier der Link: Silentium!-Bausatz fr leise PC, keine Lfter, Passiv-Khlung mit Heatpipes

Habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen, oder kennt ihr sogar jemand der so etwas benutzt?
Würde mich brennend interessieren!

mfg


----------



## theLamer (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Hm also erstmal ist das keine extreme Kühllösung und das Ding kommt auch schnell an seine Grenzen. Ohne OC mag das noch gehen, aber bei starken CPUs oder OC geht das Ding auch in die Knie, wie fast jeder Passivkühler.

Also ich kenne keinen der sowas benutzt, hab aber schon Tests dazu gelesen... und wäre es wirklich so toll, hätte es sich ja auch schon etabliert, da es im Gegensatz zur Lukü völlig lautlos ist.


----------



## Domowoi (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Sowas hatte mein Kumpel mal im Kopf und er wollte das Gehäuse als ganzess nochmal Wasserkühlen.


----------



## watercooled (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Ja ich weis das es keine Extremkühlung ist, aber ne Lukü isses auch nich, und ne Wakü erstrecht nich. Und da es nunmal kein Passiv-Forum gibt hab ich gedacht ich setz es mal hier rein.

Wiso sollte das denn an seine Grenzen stoßen? Ich meine das Ding hat das Ganzegehäuse als Kühlfläche! Oder verstehe ich da was Falsch?


----------



## joraku (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Es könnte an seine Grenzen stoßen weil die Wärmeenergie ja auch an die Luft im Gehäuse abgegeben wird und die Bauteile weiter aufheizt.
Und gibt diese Fläche von Metall (das Gehäuse) die Wärme so schnell an die Luft außenherum ab? Da müsste man vielleicht noch die Luft um das Gehäuse in Bewegung bringen damit nicht immer die gleiche Luft um das Gehäuse ist.

Ich habe mal in einer TV Sendung, in der es um Überlebenstipps in Extremsituationen gesehen, dass, wenn man im Ozean treibt, z.B. nach einem Flugzeugabsturz oder Schiffsunglück, sich möglichst wenig Bewegen soll weil dann der Körper weniger schnell auskühlt.
Das merkt man auch im Schwimmbad - bewegt man sich nicht ist es außenherum warm. Bewegt man sich dann merkt man, dass das Wasser außenherum kälter ist. (ist blöd zu erklären)


----------



## watercooled (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Schon klar 
Ich finde die Idee trotzdem gut und mich würde mal ein Praxistest interessieren!


----------



## joraku (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Ich auch - aber mit älterer Hardware. Für Office PC's vielleicht keine schlechte Lösung.
So könnte man die Wärmeenergie auch zum heizen nutzen.  (Naja, heizen tuen alle Kühlungen, aber man könnte, wenn man genug PC's bündelt und die Heatpipes verbindet Wasser erwärmen.)


----------



## watercooled (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Sichwort Wakü! Anstatt nem Radi leitest deine Wakü einfach durch nen Boiler. Dann lässte dein PC mal ne Nacht lang unter Prime und FurMark laufen und du hast warmes Wasser ^^
Die Stromrechnung ist dann allerdings das nächste Problem!


----------



## zcei (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Na zum Wasser erwärmen müsste dann aber noch ne GTX 480 mit eingebunden werden.

An sich ist das Konzept ja gut, aber wenn sich die Teile erwärmen und du mit nem Bein dran kommst 

Und die Wärme "reproduziert" sich ja durch die Wärmeabgabe ins innere. Und auch alle andren Teile die Kühlung benötigen, wie SB, SpaWas und so weiter sind nicht mit abgedeckt oder? Dann werden die überhitzen oO

und die GraKa war ja nicht eingebunden oder!? Und wenn die schon warme Luft einsaugt, wird das der Kühlleistung sicher nicht förderlich sein^^

Also Fazit: nett gedacht, aber verbesserungswürdig


----------



## joraku (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

@zcei: Die Grafikkarte war, zumindest bei der Anleitung (Link) mit eingebunden. 
Sie hat also keine Luftkühlung mehr und kann keine warme Luft mehr einsaugen.


----------



## theLamer (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*



			
				rabensang schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Daniel.
> 
> Ich hätte mal noch eine dumme Idee für deine Videos.
> 
> ...



Hat er original so an PCGH_Daniel_W geschrieben 
Ich bin Stalker, an mir geht nix vorbei.


----------



## joraku (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Naja, Gummibärchen und, ich glaube Aufschnitt war das, haben sie schonmal auf einer GPU ohne Kühler (war glaube ich eine defekte GTX280) gebraten. (PCGH in Gefahr oder so)


----------



## theLamer (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Joa halt solche Faxen aber Wakü-Kocher noch nicht


----------



## zcei (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Hahaa, hoffentlich wird das mal was 

Das wäre übernice. Aber wird das nicht ein Problem für die CPU's? Weil ab 60°C oder so drosseln die doch und bei iwas um die 90 - 100 gehen die doch aus. Wie willste da das Kreislaufwasser zum kochen bringen?


----------



## Chrismettal (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

ich würds gern austesten, aber nich für nen pc der hauptsächlich für Games genutzt wird 
Ich hätte angst das ich mich am gehäuse verbrenne, ausserdem bin ich Lüftergeil, ich würde das nicht aushalten nen passiv pc zu haben xD


----------



## theLamer (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*



zcei schrieb:


> Hahaa, hoffentlich wird das mal was
> 
> Das wäre übernice. Aber wird das nicht ein Problem für die CPU's? Weil ab 60°C oder so drosseln die doch und bei iwas um die 90 - 100 gehen die doch aus. Wie willste da das Kreislaufwasser zum kochen bringen?


Das ist in der Tat richtig 

Die Deltatemperatur Wasser-CPU ist zu hoch dafür 
Wenn man Throttling ausschalten würde, dann ginge es. Z.B. bei alten Sockel A CPUs müsste es funzen.


----------



## joraku (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*



zcei schrieb:


> ...Das wäre übernice. Aber wird das nicht ein Problem für die CPU's? Weil ab 60°C oder so drosseln die doch und bei iwas um die 90 - 100 gehen die doch aus. Wie willste da das Kreislaufwasser zum kochen bringen?



Immer wieder anschalten, bzw. wenn die Abwärme abtransportiert wird ist das ja kein Problem (solange das Wasser kalt ist)



Chrismettal schrieb:


> ...Ich hätte angst das ich mich am gehäuse verbrenne, ausserdem bin ich Lüftergeil, ich würde das nicht aushalten nen passiv pc zu haben xD



Mmh, verbrennen am Gehäuse? Ich glaube nicht das das der den Plastikbauteilen im Gehäuse gut bekommt.  Bis man sich verbrennt ist der PC schon längst nach einer Notabschaltung heruntergefahren.

Lüftergeil oder LED geil?


----------



## Chrismettal (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

LÜFTER eindeutig LÜFTER

Mein Haf hat mich die liebe gelehrt indem er mir die Luftkühlung im höchsten masse zeigte 

die plastikteile sind ein gutes argument.. was ist wenn die wärme sich von den gehäuse über die schrauben ans mainboard überträgt ?? o.o


----------



## joraku (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Genau das wird das Problem sein und deshalb ist diese Kühlungsmethode wahrscheinlich nicht für Gaming/ - High End PC's geeignet.
Oder aber man bekommt es hin, dass keine wärme durch Kontakt an das Mainoard und sonstige Hardware übertragen wird. Aber das wäre dann wieder für Office PC's zu aufwendig.


----------



## Chrismettal (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Glaub mir, was ich schon für office pc´s gesehen hab.. xDD

i7 920 dafür das Word auch ja schnell läuft xD

Aber BTT: Ich finde für gamer pc´s eindeutig nicht nützlich ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*



Gaming_King schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Mir geht das Thema Passivkühlung seit Tagen durch den Kopf und ich habe heute etwas interessantes gefunden das ich euch nicht vorenthalten will!
> Bei dieser Kühllösung wird das Gehäuse über Heathpipes mit der CPU verbunden, und so als Passivkühler verwendet!
> 
> ...



PCGH hatte vor Jahren (P4-Zeiten) mal ein System von denen im Test und später im Schallmessraum stehen.
Die Systeme sind funktional (und wie ich gerade sehe: Endlich wieder aktualisiert worden  i7 und HD5870 klingen doch mal gut) und waren in der Vergangenheit auch stabil, aber um mit passiv-Heatpipe-Lösungen soviel Wärme abzuführen muss man sehr hohe Temperaturen in Kauf nehmen / die Spezifikationen voll ausreizen.


----------



## hardwarespider (19. August 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Völlig sinnlos für den Normalanwender. Viel zu hohe Temps, und auch nicht billig. Hab mal einen Test über so ein Gehäuse gelesen. Lieber einen langsamdrehenden Lühter mehr und dafür 20° weniger. Und sicher auch billiger.


----------



## CoNtAcT (23. August 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Wenn er aber in dem Gehäuse zwei leise Lüfter einbindet, sollte dies doch super funktionieren...


----------



## Stille (15. September 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Die Deltatronic Lösung ist schon recht schick. Leider sieht man in der Doku nicht wie dir Graka gekühlt wird. Eine moderne Graka muss zwingend auch an RAM und Wandler gekühlt werden. Mit kleinen Kühlblöcken wird man da nichts. Auch der Chipsatz muss an dem Kühlkörper verschraubt sein. Ich vermute das Deltatronic nur kein Interesse hat die eigenen Lösungsansätze dem potentiellen Selberbauer zu offenbaren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Deltratronic verkauft die Bauteile einzeln 
dieses Bild gehört zur HD5870, der riesige Passivklotz über RAM und SW ist deutlich zu erkennen.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. September 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

anosten i3 FTW


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2010)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Für CPU´s mit niedriger TDP oder Bürorechner bestimmt nicht schlecht!


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Man bräuchte einen Wassertank aus dem der Aussenkühlkörper leicht besprüht wird. Dadurch sollte auch passiv ein Mittelklasse Gamer-PC zu kühlen sein. Funktionieren müsste es aber praktisch hat man doch einige Nachteile


----------



## Keygen (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

der weg des heatpipes ist zu lang, das gehäuse ist nicht sehr gut leitfähig, sinnlos, da passive kühlungen günstiger sind, ist schwer für andere systeme umzubauen-> ein system, ein case.

die idee an sich ist zwar brilliant, aber ich glaube dass schon viele dran gedacht haben sowas zu machen, aber sie haben es eben nicht gemacht, weil es zu unrentabel ist


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Da geht schon was mit den Heatpipes. Der folgende Pc würde sogar für aktuelles mittelklasse Gaming reichen ... von der Performance beim Wärme ableiten her. Stille - Silenthardware & Dirkvader Forum

Aber beim Hardwarewechsel wirds halt knifflig... und die Kosten so einer Geschichte sind auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## negert (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Ich habe mal gelesen/gehört das bei den iMacs das Gehäuse auch ins Kühlkonzept eingebunden sind. Vielleicht weiss ja da jemand mehr. Interessant wäre sicher wenn die Gehäuseseiten mit Kühler-Lamellen übersät wäre Dann könnte ja mehr Wärme an die Umgebung abgegeben werden oder


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*



> Interessant wäre sicher wenn die Gehäuseseiten mit Kühler-Lamellen übersät wäre Dann könnte ja mehr Wärme an die Umgebung abgegeben werden oder



Dann schau mal auf den Link in meinem Posting vor deinem 

Glaube die Apple unibody Gehäuse sind darauf ausgelegt zumindest teilweise die Wärme abzuleiten. Aber das sind ja nur Mobilvertreter


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Weder MacBook noch iMac haben eine Wärmeleitende Verbindung von Hardware und Gehäuse (jedenfalls nicht bei den großen Komponenten - WLAN-Modul oder ähnliches will ich nicht ausschließen.
Die PowerMacs nutzen aber schon seit mindestens anderhalb Jahrzehten gezielte Luftleitung, um multiple Gehäuselüfter unnötig zu machen. Mit dem Cube (? der Papierkorb halt) hatte man auch mal eine komplett passive Lösung im Angebot, wurde aber unzureichend angenommen.
Derzeit sind nur iPod, iPhone und iPad passiv gekühlt - wobei letzteres keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist, afaik benötigt die x86 Konkurrenz bislang durchgängig einen Lüfter.

@silenthardware-Link:
Les ich da richtig? Der macht sich sonen Aufwand, damit es am Ende wie ein verbasteltes Deltatronic aussieht, nur mit deutlich sparsamerer Hardware zurecktkommt und dann packt er auch noch eine Raptor rein?
Entweder ist sein Festplattengehäuse verdammt gut, oder er setzt imho falsche Prioritäten 
(aber eindrucksvolle Heatpipebastelei)


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Auf jedenfall würde ich ein ALU-Case nehmen und kein Blech! 

Kannst ja mal schauen ob du irgendwo einen defekten aktiven Subwoofer oder Verstärker kaufen kannst (so für ein paar Euro)

Dort hat es auch viele Kühlblöcke drin, bei den älteren meist grössere, welche du dann zurechtfräsen lassen kannst (Kühlfläche), sofern die Bodenplatte Dick genug ist.

Mein Vater hat auch einen alten PC passiv gemacht, ja nicht ganz im Netzteil hat es einen Lüfter und einen gedrosselten gehäuselüfter. 

Die Wärmeübertragung vom Case nach Aussen muss schon sehr gut sein, sonst kannst du das vergessen , mal schauen wies kommt!


----------



## Loorus (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

also beim meinem MacBook Pro wird die Unterseite extrem heiß wenn man den Prozi komplett auslastet. Ergo: Mac´s (aufjeden fall MacBook´s) geben ihr Wärme auch übers gehäuse ab.

Loorus


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Ist ja logisch das es warm wird wenn es nur 7mm Dick ist  hat wahrscheinlich auch heatpipe drin, bin aber sehr überzeugt das die sicher nicht mit dem Gehäuseteil verbunden sind! Sonst könnte ein Techniker nicht mal ein Board auswechseln

Edit: Braucht wohl keine Worte 

Das Innenleben des neuen Apple MacBook 2010 | Macerkopf.de - Apple News - Mac, iPhone 4, iPod touch, iPad 2 und mehr


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Das das Thema noch jemanden interessiert  Wie das bei MAc´s funktioniert will ich auch mal wissen!


----------



## Lolm@n (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless Systeme

Das zum Thema

Watercooled sie funktionieren gleich wie pc's 

Edit:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/155281-ollis-nebenprojekt-media-pc-perfekter-stille.html

MfG


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Uh noch gar nicht gesehen bei CK


----------



## Lolm@n (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Gehäuse als Passiv Kühler!*

Ist aber auch versteckt 
unter Silent PC / Fanless Systeme 


und wegen dem Mac oben ist ja ein Bild eines MB Pro 13" und so sieht meiner auch aus 

MfG


----------

